# Uberpeople.net beta launch



## unewsman (Apr 9, 2014)

April 10, 2014

Read all about it. Uberpeople.net launches the site. Come one and all. We are all uber and we are movin' on UP!!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

unewsman said:


> April 10, 2014
> 
> Read all about it. Uberpeople.net launches the site. Come one and all. We are all uber and we are movin' on UP!!!!


POST # 1 /@unewsman: ♤♡♢♧ Word.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

unewsman said:


> April 10, 2014
> 
> Read all about it. Uberpeople.net launches the site. Come one and all. We are all uber and we are movin' on UP!!!!


Can we have a New Sub Forum for members who're tired of all the negativity & the complaints? No complaining or negativity would be allowed, and we can call it:
* Happy UberPeople*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

What would we talk about? The song - If your happy and you know it clap your hands


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> What would we talk about?


*Happy UberPeople* would be a *Safety Zone* for members like rickybobby "*If you are so bitter....why do you still drive/complain?"*
KDub "*WHY COMPLAIN...just stop driving!!!"*
And Arttrans* "*
*For all the negative drivers."*

Anyone posting in *Happy UberPeople* wouldn't be allowed to say anything negative about Uber. Perhaps we have to protect the delicate sensibilities of some members.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Happy UberPeople* would be a *Safety Zone* for members like rickybobby "*If you are so bitter....why do you still drive/complain?"*
> KDub "*WHY COMPLAIN...just stop driving!!!"*
> And Arttrans* "*
> *For all the negative drivers."*
> ...


POST # 5/chi1cabby: Don't You mean....
"Delicate........D E N S I B I L I T I E S" ?

Bison Chortling!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Post#2/"His name was Robert Paulson"©
EDIT"In death..The member of the progect "Uber" has his name..His name is.."©


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

First page!!! Woot.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh my gosh. There was a time that even chi1cabby liked Uber.
Me o my, how things changed from great to nightmarish nearly overnight.


----------

